# Roller breed id



## jm89 (Dec 3, 2015)

Hey guys and gals! New here! I was given some rollers from a woman that had them because "they flew cool". I was wondering how to tell what breed these are? I am trying to build a breeding loft so I can start some young birds in a kit. I'd love to fly these rollers to there best potential. Thanks!


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Welcome to PT. Just take out the Falconry from your post, otherwise no one may like you on this site. Stick with pigeons is my suggestions to you.
Are there any id rings on the birds? If you can, post pictures of your birds . 
I have tumbling, high flying type birds. Good luck.


----------

